# What women find funny....



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

Spouse was out with the girls last night and says she told them about our vacation and that it was the first time with no kids (oldest 19). One of her friends exclaims "Oh and I bet he was all over you for sex every day, ughhhh"...... And everyone laughed and rolled their eyes in unison..... She then followed up that there is a silver lining "I guess that's better then not wanting any or bothering you at all"

Obviously all married women seem to think the same thing or at least find it laughable and a bonding moment.

I don't think men find that funny at all.......


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

Havesomethingtosay said:


> Spouse was out with the girls last night and says she told them about the our vacation and that it was the first time with no kids (oldest 19). One of her friends exclaims "Oh and I bet he was all over you for sex every day, ughhhh"...... And everyone laughed and rolled their eyes in unison..... She then followed up that there is a silver lining "I guess that's better then not wanting any or bothering you at all"
> 
> Obviously all married women seem to think the same thing or at least find it laughable and a bonding moment.
> 
> I don't think men find that funny at all.......


I'm a guy and I found it funny - if you've been around women who talk speak their minds freely this is really just the tip of the iceberg as to what they say about men when men aren't present.

But I'm more interested in finding out more about you - were you "all over" your wife on your vacation? And if so, how did it turn out? And if not, why weren't you?

Also, did your wife volunteer this information to you or did you ask her what she and her friends talked about?


----------



## Texas Lady (Jul 18, 2012)

I wouldn't say all but yes, just think about it from our perspective. My husband loves to wrap his arms around me and then proceed to hump me like a dog and thinks that is funny. I don't, but men and women are just different. The majority of married men would love to have sex more often with their wives. Girl talk should not be shared with the men, that is why it is girl talk. Just like I don't want to hear what my husband's friends have to say when they go for a drink. I wouldn't worry yourself about it. Great response by your wifey though!


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Havesomethingtosay said:


> Spouse was out with the girls last night and says she told them about the our vacation and that it was the first time with no kids (oldest 19). One of her friends exclaims "Oh and I bet he was all over you for sex every day, ughhhh"...... And everyone laughed and rolled their eyes in unison..... She then followed up that there is a silver lining "I guess that's better then not wanting any or bothering you at all"
> 
> Obviously all married women seem to think the same thing or at least find it laughable and a bonding moment.
> 
> *I don't think men find that funny at all..*.....


Damn right! I want to slap the sh*t out of the person that put women in charge of the sex!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

huh? So...the woman was like, EW! SEX! LOL Wow.

My friends don't talk like that. We're more like, "awww yea! Got some good! WOOT! Hi 5!"

And uh, what's this nonsense about being away on vacation the first time without kids and your oldest is 19?! HOLY CRAP! We get away at least once a year without those people. :rofl: C-block 1 and C-block 2.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

> Obviously all married women seem to think the same thing or at least find it laughable and a bonding moment.


NOPE! Not all!  Your wife was good to say that. I would have said, OMG! YES! It was AWESOME! I had the best orgasms EVER!


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry I am convinced my spouse & her friends are pretty normal. 

Add to that just being together over 25 years and approaching or over 50...... Believe me that many women in particular find the idea of a regular sex life (i.e. over 1X/wk) unseemly, purile or juvenile....


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Havesomethingtosay said:


> Spouse was out with the girls last night and says she told them about the our vacation and that it was the first time with no kids (oldest 19). One of her friends exclaims "Oh and I bet he was all over you for sex every day, ughhhh"...... And everyone laughed and rolled their eyes in unison..... She then followed up that there is a silver lining "I guess that's better then not wanting any or bothering you at all"
> 
> Obviously all married women seem to think the same thing or at least find it laughable and a bonding moment.
> 
> I don't think men find that funny at all.......


Those are exactly the type of dead fish in bed women that get all mad when they find out that their hubbies are looking at porn to take care of themselves. It seems they expect to control their men's sexual activities at 100% and nothing less will do. 

In the long run they will be tasting the karma bus.


----------



## Texas Lady (Jul 18, 2012)

costa200 said:


> Those are exactly the type of dead fish in bed women that get all mad when they find out that their hubbies are looking at porn to take care of themselves. It seems they expect to control their men's sexual activities at 100% and nothing less will do.
> 
> In the long run they will be tasting the karma bus.


Don't you think that is a bit extreme? It's like if this was a group of men and one friend says, I bet she was nagging you the whole vacation. Would I think wow those husbands are the type that just don't care about their wives? No, because they are all just talking crap and BSing with friends. OP Don't take it so personally!


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I must've missed something. I didn't think it was funny or not funny. Just a statement of truth.


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

Texas Lady said:


> Don't you think that is a bit extreme? It's like if this was a group of men and one friend says, I bet she was nagging you the whole vacation. Would I think wow those husbands are the type that just don't care about their wives? No, because they are all just talking crap and BSing with friends. OP Don't take it so personally!


Did I take it seriously? No.... I did however take it as typical of MOST women (and I stand by that). No one says anything to the negative or gushes about all the orgasms, new positions, spontaneity and the chance to be sexual..... No they sigh at the idea that their spouses look at this as an opportunity to chase them and pressure them for MORE sex and with lust in their eyes.

Trust me the spouse will talk have memories about relaxing & the sites. The husband wishes to have memories of all the sex they had.....


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

none of the women i hang with find depriving their man of sex to the point of having him beg for it when you go on vacation funny at all.
We find it pathetic and prudish.

I'm more likely to be the horndog and encourage stories about their sexual adventures to be told;-)


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Havesomethingtosay said:


> Sorry I am convinced my spouse & her friends are pretty normal.
> 
> Add to that just being together over 25 years and approaching or over 50...... Believe me that many women in particular find the idea of a regular sex life (i.e. over 1X/wk) unseemly, purile or juvenile....


My friends and I are in this same age demographic, except that we seem to discuss the pains and frustrations of going through perimenopause/menopause and how to cope with that. 

Sounds like your wife has some negative, adolescent-minded friends. At least your wife didn't totally jump on the sex bashing bus.


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> My friends and I are in this same age demographic, except that we seem to discuss the pains and frustrations of going through perimenopause/menopause and how to cope with that.
> 
> Sounds like your wife has some negative, adolescent-minded friends. At least your wife didn't totally jump on the sex bashing bus.


No one jumps on the sex bashing bus. They just make an observation about husbands chasing them for sex, nod in unison and move on...... No one talks about sex..... They talk around it and that's it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well that's their problem! They don't talk about sex! Psh. We are sexual beings. My friends and I aren't prudes.

I love how you know your wife and her friends and that makes up MOST women.  but either way, maybe that friend has a gross husband or a husband that treats her badly but still chases her around for sex. Don't even worry. You know your wife...so that's all that matters.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

PLEASE tell me women do not revert back to being 11 years old thinking all boys have cooties when we're middle aged and older!! that'd be horrible!!

I had hoped to get even more sexual and sexually confident with my man the older I get. don't burst my hopeful bubble by telling me your wifes friends represent most women and what's going to happen when we age!! noooooooooo!!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I can usually get a laugh out of my wife if I fall down and hurt myself.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> I can usually get a laugh out of my wife if I fall down and hurt myself.


 it's only funny if no one got hurt during the fall


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Texas Lady said:


> Don't you think that is a bit extreme? It's like if this was a group of men and one friend says, I bet she was nagging you the whole vacation. Would I think wow those husbands are the type that just don't care about their wives? No, because they are all just talking crap and BSing with friends. OP Don't take it so personally!


I'm around groups of women all day. This isn't really a one time thing. Women make depreciative comments about their men all the time. The problem with these jokes is that they hide the need to express their lack of patience for some of the things their husbands do. 

Unless they have some sort of agenda of badmouthing their hubbies to one another they are really just displaying their frustrations. 

These 1:1 time thing is just typical. When a guy goes to one of these things he will be expecting sexual gratification. Apparently their wives, knowing this, feel it like they are somewhat compelled to do it and they get turned off by that.

That's why many of these 1:1 exits are much less effective at rekindling the old flame than most people think.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

i found the more you talk your man up around your friends,the sexier he looks to you when you get home,the more positive you feel about your relationship in general,and the better sex you'll be having. 
talk negative and everything feels and seems negative.


----------



## Texas Lady (Jul 18, 2012)

costa200 said:


> I'm around groups of women all day. This isn't really a one time thing. Women make depreciative comments about their men all the time. The problem with these jokes is that they hide the need to express their lack of patience for some of the things their husbands do.
> 
> Unless they have some sort of agenda of badmouthing their hubbies to one another they are really just displaying their frustrations.
> 
> ...


I am around men all day at work and you should hear the things they say about their wives! I take it as, BS guys like to say to each other. I'm just saying both men and women do this and it may not be right all the time, but it happens. I absolutely agree with what you said about guys expecting sex and a woman being turned off by that. There are times my husband will say, "so are we gonna do it tonight?" How sexy is that? If I had a **** it would go limp to that question. I see all the time on here, where husbands say, "well, when we were dating she was all over me." Yea, what about the husbands - when I was dating my husband he would romance me and try to build up to sex. Now we are married so we should just F the crap out of each other every minute of the day? I want some more romance and teasing and build up. I think it is so true that if husbands and wives treated each other like they were still dating, a lot of problems would go away. I remember hearing about a woman who gained a lot of weight after she got married and stopped shaving her legs. She wondered why her husband suddenly didn't find her attractive, even though when they were dating he was all over her. Hello! Think about it!


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

My girlfriends laugh because I tell them how I stalk him like a lion stalking a gazelle. Waiting to pounce........


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

That one woman's comment was offside. And the ones laughing were prob laughing at what a shrewd she sounded like.



Vacation always = sexytime in my mind.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

DawnD said:


> My girlfriends laugh because I tell them how I stalk him like a lion stalking a gazelle. Waiting to pounce........


Haha. That's awesome. :smthumbup:


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Jellybeans said:


> Haha. That's awesome. :smthumbup:


Pretty sure they think I am joking. I am DEAD serious. I slink around this house sneaking peeks at him too LOL. rawr.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

I suspect whether you find this funny or not depends on whether you spouse withholds sex or not.


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

DDC said:


> But I'm more interested in finding out more about you - were you "all over" your wife on your vacation? And if so, how did it turn out? And if not, why weren't you?
> 
> Also, did your wife volunteer this information to you or did you ask her what she and her friends talked about?


O.P., despite the fact that this was the first post (after yours), I noticed you did not address it whatsoever. Any particular reason why?


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

DawnD said:


> Pretty sure they think I am joking. I am DEAD serious. I slink around this house sneaking peeks at him too LOL. rawr.


This is hilarious. You remind me of me when I'm feeling particularly joyous. Although she usually ends up in a laughing fit along side me.

Sometimes I add the Crocodile Hunter (may he Rest in Peace) voice to the equation and describe how I'm stalking my prey....


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

DDC said:


> This is hilarious. You remind me of me when I'm feeling particularly joyous. Although she usually ends up in a laughing fit along side me.
> 
> Sometimes I add the Crocodile Hunter (may he Rest in Peace) voice to the equation and describe how I'm stalking my prey....


I will get all cooky and put on some of his camo stuff, hat, shirt ( and nothing else) and sneak around watching him when the kids aren't home. Cracks us both up.


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

Hmm... I don't know women like that. The women I know are either in relationships and don't really share the details of their sex lives or they are single and wishing that they were in good, sexually satisfying relationships. Good for your wife for speaking up though.


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

DDC said:


> O.P., despite the fact that this was the first post (after yours), I noticed you did not address it whatsoever. Any particular reason why?


Because I just don't want people playing pop psychologist about my marriage and relationship. I have said plenty of times before I get no where near enough (or so I think), no where near sexless, my wife enjoys sex and orgasms 90-98% of the time, knows I am not happy, we are both healthy, considered attractive and have changed little physically since we met, have what I'd say is a low stress life and are otherwise happy and enjoy each other.......

This is an old familiar story where there are no easy answers.

Also my wife shares very little info with others about our "sex" life or other aspects of our life. The point was this was laughed at around the table and no further discussion of the matter or complaining bout spouses.....


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Texas Lady said:


> I am around men all day at work and you should hear the things they say about their wives! I take it as, BS guys like to say to each other. I'm just saying both men and women do this and it may not be right all the time, but it happens. I absolutely agree with what you said about guys expecting sex and a woman being turned off by that. There are times my husband will say, *"so are we gonna do it tonight?"* How sexy is that? If I had a **** it would go limp to that question. I see all the time on here, where husbands say, "well, when we were dating she was all over me." Yea, what about the husbands - when I was dating my husband he would romance me and try to build up to sex. Now we are married so we should just F the crap out of each other every minute of the day? I want some more romance and teasing and build up. I think it is so true that if husbands and wives treated each other like they were still dating, a lot of problems would go away. I remember hearing about a woman who gained a lot of weight after she got married and stopped shaving her legs. She wondered why her husband suddenly didn't find her attractive, even though when they were dating he was all over her. Hello! Think about it!


:lol:

Yeah, that bold part is an all time classic!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

are these the same women who when they see their husband naked they say..........OH look a penis only smaller!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Havesomethingtosay said:


> Sorry I am convinced my spouse & her friends are pretty normal.
> 
> Add to that just being together over 25 years and approaching or over 50...... Believe me that many women in particular find the idea of a regular sex life (i.e. over 1X/wk) unseemly, purile or juvenile....


Yea and you are an expert on women, I'm sure. Why are you trying to speak for 50% of the world population?

The biggest chance is that the women were just being smart a$$e$. Just like sometimes men say things just to be funny.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> are these the same women who when they see their husband naked they say..........OH look a penis only smaller!


:rofl:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Vacation always = sexytime in my mind.


That's right, it's a major reason for vacations.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I wonder if some handsome, ripped, " hottie" was in close range to this group of women,how different the conversation would have been ?

Just asking.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> No one jumps on the sex bashing bus. They just make an observation about husbands chasing them for sex, nod in unison and move on...... No one talks about sex..... They talk around it and that's it.


 I don't talk around it, I enjoy delving into it - asking some intreging questions when I get around a group of women -to see where the converstation takes us. I kinda got a reputation, where-ever I am... the subject turns to SEX !

Once I had a Mops get together at my house, a group of conservative christian women, we should have been talking about our kids / motherhood / parenting...but it all turned to Life's intimate pleasures....yeah, started by yours truly....it was at my house, I guess the "spirit" was upon us- ha ha. 

I like to get them blushing I guess...... I've seen many of these women talk about their husbands like that - the comments that "all he wants is sex" - kinda in unison... I just call them out on it - like really [email protected]#$% and let them know ....damn, I love that, eat that right up - infact telling them I chase him around. Can't get enough. They seem more interested than - well, what is wrong with you ! 

I learned alot of them WANT to feel that way...they started coming to me ...one by one... to ask personal questions , seeking a little advice on how to spice it up. 

I am not one to go along with any crowd on any issue, I'd speak out if I didn't agree. I love to offer another perspective - kinda shakes things up a bit.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm the one that texts H with "Are we gonna do it tonight, or what." But it's all in jest. He usually replies with..."Can't. Washing my hair."...or some other mundane thing.


----------



## SprucHub (Jan 13, 2012)

My wife had a similar story, she was out with friends and one wanted to stay out longer because her husband indicated he was waiting up for her. My wife said it was a running joke that they thought was funny. I do not find that "joking" funny at all. At all!


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> I wonder if some handsome, ripped, " hottie" was in close range to this group of women,how different the conversation would have been ?
> 
> Just asking.


I would have joined in. Done it before.


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

SprucHub said:


> My wife had a similar story, she was out with friends and one wanted to stay out longer because her husband indicated he was waiting up for her. My wife said it was a running joke that they thought was funny. I do not find that "joking" funny at all. At all!


Actually that is funny........

The OP I thought encapsulated what middle aged women think of when talking about men. 

Trust me none of these women look at Alec Baldwin's recent marriage (to a twenty something) and are cheering him on, congratulating him and think "'how wonderful for him"......


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

Havesomethingtosay said:


> Because I just don't want people playing pop psychologist about my marriage and relationship. I have said plenty of times before I get no where near enough (or so I think), no where near sexless, my wife enjoys sex and orgasms 90-98% of the time, knows I am not happy, we are both healthy, considered attractive and have changed little physically since we met, have what I'd say is a low stress life and are otherwise happy and enjoy each other.......
> 
> This is an old familiar story where there are no easy answers.
> 
> Also my wife shares very little info with others about our "sex" life or other aspects of our life. The point was this was laughed at around the table and no further discussion of the matter or complaining bout spouses.....


Fair enough. Thanks for the response.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Women for the most part will joke about their husbands wanting sex and guys will talk with their buddies about how unwilling their wives are. It's just BSing and not a big deal. My wife tells me that her friend never bangs her husband so I should be happy about what I get. So I know that these subjects come up when they are together. My response is that I don't care about anyone else's problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anomnom (Jun 25, 2012)

Havesomethingtosay said:


> Also my wife shares very little info with others about our "sex" life or other aspects of our life. The point was this was laughed at around the table and no further discussion of the matter or complaining bout spouses.....


Often women will just give a little laugh out of politeness in the conversation, doesn't mean they find it funny at all, just social norms of participating in a conversation and chicks bonding. 

I personally would've spoken up too saying bring it on, more the better! Not all women, or even most, are like that, as you seem to think. You'd be surprised how many men don't come through with the goods but it's not talked about as 'normal'..it's all just stereotyping.


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

Anomnom said:


> Often women will just give a little laugh out of politeness in the conversation, doesn't mean they find it funny at all, just social norms of participating in a conversation and chicks bonding.
> 
> I personally would've spoken up too saying bring it on, more the better! Not all women, or even most, are like that, as you seem to think. You'd be surprised how many men don't come through with the goods but it's not talked about as 'normal'..it's all just stereotyping.


And they all post on TAM.... The point is after 15-25 years (and with kids), approaching or over 50, and I will stand by it, that the *MAJORITY* of women are perplexed and lost as to why many men are still chasing and wanting sex....


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Havesomethingtosay said:


> Sorry I am convinced my spouse & her friends are pretty normal.
> 
> Add to that just being together over 25 years and approaching or over 50...... Believe me that many women in particular find the idea of a regular sex life (i.e. over 1X/wk) unseemly, purile or juvenile....


I am 57 and my wife is 56, we just celebrated 40 years of marriage and I am so glad that my wife is NOT one of those women!!! We have been getting away without the kids for at least 30 years (they have been gone from the house since 1997). Even without kids at home responsibilities of work etc can get in the way of sex, (it is still 2-3 times a week and we both would like it to be more) so we still take time away together. When we do the horny level goes through the roof for both of us. When we went away for our anniversary we had sex every day, sometimes twice.


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

romantic_guy said:


> I am 57 and my wife is 56, we just celebrated 40 years of marriage and I am so glad that my wife is NOT one of those women!!! We have been getting away without the kids for at least 30 years (they have been gone from the house since 1997). Even without kids at home responsibilities of work etc can get in the way of sex, (it is still 2-3 times a week and we both would like it to be more) so we still take time away together. When we do the horny level goes through the roof for both of us. When we went away for our anniversary we had sex every day, sometimes twice.


We Know Romantic Guy.... We know. Congrats on your happy sexually charged marriage. Is your point on TAM to repeat over and over and over and over, how wonderful your sex life is with your wife? I wonder if or some people TAM is only a place to trumpet their horn????


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow. Rude much?

You posted that ALL women think that is funny. You have stated that ALL women are like this, in your opinion.

Well, not all women are anything and people are going to post about it if that applies to them.

If you have a problem with your wife, don't take it out on posters here.


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Wow. Rude much?
> 
> You posted that ALL women think that is funny. You have stated that ALL women are like this, in your opinion.
> 
> ...


I wrote it tongue in cheek and as an example of what many here are told and hear often. I did not take it serious, nor was bothered about it. I was also not surprised I heard that. I never hear the other side and if I did, it would be followed by something along the line "she's addicted or obsessed or way too sexual".....

Romantic_guy says it in his screen name and in almost every one of his posts, just how much sex he and his wife have, how sexual and happy they are..... Good for him, but there are some on TAM who throw it over and over in our faces. 

I find it interesting how it is that those who have "perfect" sex lives find this site?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, a perfect sex life doesn't mean there aren't other issues. I've never had trouble with the sex in my marriage, but we had biiiig issues! So I came here.

And your post is not very tongue in cheek.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

Maybe the comment was made out of jealousy. Maybe she wanted a vacation and have sex all the time. Some women have a hard time admitting that they are sexual beings. I would love to go on vacation and spend the majority of it naked. I can't think of one of my close friends (those that I feel comfortable taking about sex with) who deprives her husband of sex. We are all late 40's early 50's.

Stereotypes don't work for me. My H is almost no drive and I am HD.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

For every water buffalo who's happy to harp to her friends how much she hates her husband and how horrible sex is, as a general concept is a man who probably won't bother to save her life one day should she need it. Yeah I'm all out of kidneys and bone marrow, sorry. I really can't pull you out of that river right now, sucks to be you.


----------



## Texas Lady (Jul 18, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> For every water buffalo who's happy to harp to her friends how much she hates her husband and how horrible sex is, as a general concept is a man who probably won't bother to save her life one day should she need it. Yeah I'm all out of kidneys and bone marrow, sorry. I really can't pull you out of that river right now, sucks to be you.


lol brilliant


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Havesomethingtosay said:


> I wrote it tongue in cheek and as an example of what many here are told and hear often. I did not take it serious, nor was bothered about it. I was also not surprised I heard that. I never hear the other side and if I did, it would be followed by something along the line "she's addicted or obsessed or way too sexual".....
> 
> Romantic_guy says it in his screen name and in almost every one of his posts, just how much sex he and his wife have, how sexual and happy they are..... Good for him, but there are some on TAM who throw it over and over in our faces.
> 
> I find it interesting how it is that those who have "perfect" sex lives find this site?


First of all, no offense taken. However I certainly don't want to come off bragging and everytime I post I wonder if some will react in a " ya, ya, bla, bla, bla" sort of way. One thing I want everyone to know is that our marriage was not always this way and I hope to be an encouragement to others. And, although our sex life is way better than it was 20 years ago, it is not perfect. I still want it more than she does, but we have found a way to reach a compromise that works for us most of the time. I found this site to contribute and perhaps help others. I guess if some tire of my posts they have the option of not reading them.


----------

